# Probleme beim auslesen der outlook email adresse



## H2SO4 (8. August 2007)

hy 

Ich bin gerade dabei in Outlook (2003) folgendes makro in VB zu programmieren. 

In irgendeinen Ordner liegt eine mail. Wenn nun diese mail markiert ist, soll sie durch das Drücken auf einen Knopf in einer Datenbank abgespeichert werden. Dabei brauche ich die Empfänger mail adresse und die sender mailadresse.

Die mailadressen sind bei uns in einer LDAP Datenbank hinterlegt.

Dadurch kommt es zu folgenden Problemen.

Der code ist im moment folgendermaßen:


Dim myMail As Outlook.MailItem

Set myMail = Application.ActiveExplorer.Selection.Item(i)

absender = myMail.SenderEmailAddress

empfaenger = myMail.ReceivedByName



Bei externen empfängern bekomme ich die gewünschte mailadressen. Wenn ich intern eine mail bekomme, wird nur das hinterlegte Kürzel angegeben.

Mein Empfänger bekomme ich den Namen und nicht die mailadresse.



Zudem noch, wenn ich das Programm im Ordner gesendete Objekte laufen lasse, bekomme ich bei diesen beiden Zeilen gar nichts zurück. Leider konnte ich im code nichts finden, wie ich die gewünschten Daten bekommen kann. Hoffe Sie können mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## H2SO4 (9. August 2007)

ich bin jetzt schon etwas weiter, jedoch bleiben noch die ursprünglichen Probleme. Deshalb folgende Überlegungen. Denke an sich, das zur Lösung nur 2-3 zeilen code notwendig sind, ist die frage welche.

durch die zeile

```
myMail.SenderEmailAddress
```
bekomme ich bei externen absendern die gewünschte adresse jedoch bei internen bzw bekomme ich folgendes.
/O=FIRMA/OU=ERSTE ADMINISTRATIVE GRUPPE/CN=RECIPIENTS/CN=M.BACH

alternative währe ja ich lasse mir den namen geben 

```
myMail.SenderName
```
Dann bekomme ich sowas wie halt 
HEINZ GUTSHERR

nun sollte es doch möglich sein, das ich eines von den beiden an Outlook gebe und mir die eigentliche emailadresse zurückgeben lasse. Outlook soll die mailadresse dann entweder durch einen kontakt zum LDAP Server bekommen oder er holt sie sich halt aus der mail selber raus.
Hat jemand ne idee, wie hier der code aussehen sollte?


----------



## alooha6 (4. März 2009)

Hej, das Problem habe ich leider auch, das ist eigentlich egal, denn das funktioniert allgemein bei gesendeten E-mails nicht. Wenn die E-Mail aus dem Posteingang kommt, dann bekommste From und To problemlos als E-Mail Adresse aus der Mail raus. Wenn aber die E-Mail aus den gesendeten Objekten kommt kriegste das To nicht raus sondern nur als Kürzel

Siehe auch: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/net-cafe/328159-msg-file-header-encoden.html


----------

